# Hurst emblems



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

Which of these emblems is the correct one for my 69?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Either one that you like. It is just a add-on emblem that was popular in the 60s. Not factory installed


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

Boomstick said:


> Which of these emblems is the correct one for my 69?


dont think hurst openly endorsed the pontiacs, although they did the hurst/olds starting in 1968


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

pontiachristopher said:


> dont think hurst openly endorsed the pontiacs, although they did the hurst/olds starting in 1968





pontiachristopher said:


> dont think hurst openly endorsed the pontiacs, although they did the hurst/olds starting in 1968


forgot theres an endorsement engraved on the side of my 71's shift lever


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

pontiachristopher said:


> dont think hurst openly endorsed the pontiacs, although they did the hurst/olds starting in 1968










SSJ Grand Prix


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

pontiachristopher said:


> dont think hurst openly endorsed the pontiacs, although they did the hurst/olds starting in 1968


Hmmmm. What about the 1965 GTO Hurst editions with special Tiger Gold paint/Hurst wheels/Shifter?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

A joint venture for a contest, so sort of an equal/dual endorsement?


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Hmmmm. What about the 1965 GTO Hurst editions with special Tiger Gold paint/Hurst wheels/Shifter?
> View attachment 147036


cool, not very informed, just knew the hurst olds. the original pic was from a grand prix? i wanted to get one for my car, but decided nah, had those stickers on the rear side window for awhile in the beginning, like the headers, exhaust, like the track cars, but scraped them off, even ditched the raised white lettered tires got with the car


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> A joint venture for a contest, so sort of an equal/dual endorsement?
> View attachment 147037
> 
> View attachment 147038


reminded me of eeny meany miney mo, catch a tiger.....


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

pontrc said:


> View attachment 147035
> SSJ Grand Prix


remember the gold colour affiliated with the hurst moniker, i didnt even put the gto stickers back on my car, the only markings on it are the metal g t o on the grill and the ptasic ones on the door interiors


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

pontiachristopher said:


> remember the gold colour affiliated with the hurst moniker, i didnt even put the gto stickers back on my car, the only markings on it are the metal g t o on the grill and the ptasic ones on the door interiors


Now if you really wanted to be true to Pontiac and use an aftermarket badge that does have meaning and was seen on Pontiac's, use these. People at the car shows will know what it is.









Pontiac Cars Royal Pontiac Bobcat Metal Emblem - Not A Decal - Each | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pontiac Cars Royal Pontiac Bobcat Metal Emblem - Not A Decal - Each at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

see the farmer's decal. heard about those royals, something to do with upgrades and fine tuning? outta royal oaks michigan. this car was bought from reydel pontiac in edison nj. the gm plant used to be right here in linden(but the car came from baltimore? if i remember correctly from the vin), giant costco or something now. cars been in the neighboring county since. i got it 2nd owner in 1980, remember crumpling up the build sheet from under the rear seat and tossing it, kids, what did i know,lol


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

pontrc said:


> View attachment 147035
> SSJ Grand Prix


thats not a pure white? have been considering painting my roof a whie instead of black, more yellow though, like a linen white, saw some with the painted white roof, a 67 and some 70-71s with the white vinyl, had the car a total orange color swatch but it looked like a bubblecar, like george jetson. so i painted the roof black, but that looked like a jack o lantern, so over the orange with the gold. car was original cardinal red, but the red hurts my eyes, maybe something todo with the length of the lightwaves? any way working on getting all back to grey primer, then probably the quezal gold or maybe the mint turquoise


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine is a green gold shade. The 72 GP was at a gas station I was at talked to the guy and said hurst got the sunroof from Mercedes . It was a pretty neat car to see


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Now if you really wanted to be true to Pontiac and use an aftermarket badge that does have meaning and was seen on Pontiac's, use these. People at the car shows will know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

i have original black, plastic? floor mats and the driverside has a fleur di lis molded in it, ever hear or see any like that, think its a pontiac thing? maybe with delorean and lemans ? merci


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine are just the gm corporate thing. Deloreon loved the overseas design for Pontiac but read was not a fan of stabilizer bars. Wasn’t until he left for Chevy that the GTO finally got them


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Fleur di Lis is a Chevrolet trademark. You have Chevy floor mats.


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

O52 said:


> Fleur di Lis is a Chevrolet trademark. You have Chevy floor mats.


interesting, thanks, still a gm, google said chevrolet was named after a swiss racer


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Mine are just the gm corporate thing. Deloreon loved the overseas design for Pontiac but read was not a fan of stabilizer bars. Wasn’t until he left for Chevy that the GTO finally got them


seems strange, what would a benefit of not having them be, i've taken turns at 40 mph and the car doesn't even tilt to the outside, in fact it just digs in on the inside tires and whips around


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

And Google/Wiki is right
Louis Chevrolet was born in NW Switzerland raised in France. Raced bicycles in France and then Fiats and Buicks in the US before founding Chevrolet Motor company with his brother.

On November 3, 1911, Chevrolet co-founded the Chevrolet Motor Car Company with his brother Arthur, Durant, and investment partners William Little (maker of the Little automobile) and Dr. Edwin R. Campbell, son-in-law of Durant and friend of Samuel McLaughlin of the McLaughlin Car Company of Canada Ltd. 

The company was established in Detroit. One story tells the choosing of the company's logo as a modified Swiss cross, to honor Chevrolet's homeland. Another story tells of the Chevrolet logo as a design taken from the wallpaper of a Paris hotel room where Louis once stayed.


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

O52 said:


> And Google/Wiki is right
> Louis Chevrolet was born in NW Switzerland raised in France. Raced bicycles in France and then Fiats and Buicks in the US before founding Chevrolet Motor company with his brother.
> 
> On November 3, 1911, Chevrolet co-founded the Chevrolet Motor Car Company with his brother Arthur, Durant, and investment partners William Little (maker of the Little automobile) and Dr. Edwin R. Campbell, son-in-law of Durant and friend of Samuel McLaughlin of the McLaughlin Car Company of Canada Ltd.
> ...


or both could be true, same symbol. also chevrolet is from a diminutive of chevre meaning goat, or person who tended goats(delorean going from pontiac to chevy)


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

pontiachristopher said:


> or both could be true, same symbol. also chevrolet is from a diminutive of chevre meaning goat, or person who tended goats(delorean going from pontiac to chevy)


also the pontiac arrowhead emblem, if you continue the lines down the tops of the inverted v of the chevron and draw a line parallel equidistant to the corresponding points, it makes an upside down star, just screwin around one day


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Boomstick said:


> Which of these emblems is the correct one for my 69?


The Hurst emblems were included with the purchase of Hurst wheels,

(2) "Hurst Equipped" emblem | Pontiac GTO Forum


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

O52 said:


> And Google/Wiki is right
> Louis Chevrolet was born in NW Switzerland raised in France. Raced bicycles in France and then Fiats and Buicks in the US before founding Chevrolet Motor company with his brother.
> 
> On November 3, 1911, Chevrolet co-founded the Chevrolet Motor Car Company with his brother Arthur, Durant, and investment partners William Little (maker of the Little automobile) and Dr. Edwin R. Campbell, son-in-law of Durant and friend of Samuel McLaughlin of the McLaughlin Car Company of Canada Ltd.
> ...


i remember those american tv commercials- baseball, hot dogs apple pie and chevrolet


----------

